# What to do with that turkey carcus?



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, give it to the flocks. Mine just loved the extras they get this time of year! Here are some pics of the chickens Thanksgiving. A little ham, turkey, and fruit and oats for the sides!


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

That gray one is just like one of mine, is it an Ameracona? Been told gray is very rare. I've never seen another like her. 3rd picture in front.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

n8gnf said:


> That gray one is just like one of mine, is it an Ameracona? Been told gray is very rare. I've never seen another like her. 3rd picture in front.


the grey one is actually an EasterEgger(EE). Cross of an Ameraucana, and just about any other breed. This way, you will usually get greenish colored eggs.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We give our carcasses to the birds as well to clean up , we had duck this year so its wasnt very big but it takes them no time to totally clean a carcass.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you Jim, I didn't know for sure what she was but I love the look of the beard. Had her 2 months and no eggs yet but I think she is old. She is a rescue.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Will the chickens eat the remaining meat off of a deer carcass? My Grandson got his first deer this year ( a giant 9 point buck it weighed 189lbs!) he want to have the head mounted. Was told its an English mount??? He skinned it but left the eyes and brain intact (for what reason I'll never know). He left the head in the yard for critters to clean all that out but is afraid a coyote will carry it off. Can the chickens eat that?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I am not sure. But, I know when I feed mine meat, I usually cook it in some way. Although, in nature, it isn't 
Ike the chickens have a kitchen to cook their own food. My thought would all be, worse case, it rots, flys come, maggots follow, chickens eat maggots....maybe someone will have a better answer from experience.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I freeze mine and make stock when I make stock, but that's a great idea!


----------

